# gypsy vanner horse conformation...



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I'd like to post pictures of her profile so you all could see how she's built... I realize on her hind end she looks uneven but I can assure you she isn't I didn't know at the time that she was on a mini hill. Obviously also, her hind is a bit higher than her withers which is because shes 14/15mo's. 


she also generally has more feather than this but has managed to rub it off -shrugs- not much you can do...


also... because she is a draft breed I believe her set rear end isn't a fault (necessarily) and that she must be evaluated based on draft horse standards  correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

All I can say is purdy!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Lol, thanks lucky


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She looks very nice, for a baby of her age. Remember, these Gypsies take quite a while to mature.

She _might_ toe out a bit in front. A little difficult to tell, but she might. Not a huge problem. Her 'set' will become more noticeable as she matures. She has a nice shoulder and length of neck. She looks to be in good weight for her age. It will be nice to watch her grow and mature. 

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> She looks very nice, for a baby of her age. Remember, these Gypsies take quite a while to mature.
> 
> She _might_ toe out a bit in front. A little difficult to tell, but she might. Not a huge problem. Her 'set' will become more noticeable as she matures. She has a nice shoulder and length of neck. She looks to be in good weight for her age. It will be nice to watch her grow and mature.
> 
> Lizzie


Featheredfeet


Id like to show her this january in halter at the national western stock show how do you think she would fair against other draft horse breeds (same age)? I also plan to show her in gypsy horse shows (hopefully) as you have more experience with the breed I'd really appreciate your feedback on how you think she would do as far as her build goes?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Once can never tell, how a given horse might do in shows. In each, you will have a different judge's opinion. Some horses stress at shows, some behave badly, even though they are angels at home. 

However, I would take _great_ care of her hair and feather. No burned off edges if possible. Make sure she is in good weight. Teach her to stand four-square, head up and looking alert. Teach her to trot nicely by your side and turn properly in the other direction. 

Make sure she is very used to travelling in the trailer. Take short trips and bring her home, often. Get her used to a great deal going on around her. If you live in a quiet area, then affix balloons, flags, coffee cans strung on rope, which blow in the wind and make a lot of noise. Play loud music, if it will not annoy your neighbours. This is all good practice for being out and about in shows or parades. Just make sure that she cannot hurt herself on anything you place in the area.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I've recently bought 25 stall mats to cover her entire stall with run and that being said she's now in a stall with run to avoid pasture burn, excessive mud, etc. Ive also got her covered nose to tail with a fly blanket and plan to continue blanketing throughout the fall and winter. I'm toying with the idea of vet wrapping her legs loosely to prevent rubbing but, I've yet to as I'm unsure of the effectiveness of this anyways? input? Shes an absolute doll to trailer you just lead her up to it she stands there gnawing and slobbering on the floor for a minute then steps right in to eat from the haynet... My biggest issue with her which has been yet to be broken since I got her is she doesn't respect my space and despite my efforts she also thinks that she can use her might against me to get to grass, feed, etc... very counter productive... It seems to me that shes got the draft mentality because she also doesn't respect fences unless theyre posted into the ground... She was turned out with other horses once and tore down the fence dragging it with her so since then she's been in a stall with run and I turn her out daily. I've had other horses (drafts) who dont respect space like this because they seem to know they're big but I've yet to have one that is so oblivious to aids when food is there. I'm going to see what other people do about this issue and hopefully I'll find something that can help.


----------



## Poppygirl (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi All, I was looking at purchasing a Gypsy Vanner this last spring, but things just didn't work out. There is now one in my area, it is a little filly (3 colors I think called piebald?) She is a yearling, can anybody tell me about her breeding? This is the info I have ..Her sire is Baileys Cream of GCCE (palomino roan Gypsy) and her Dam is Limerick Lady of GCCE (Gypsy mare). Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------

